# Is this considered a sport?



## RubyK (Apr 1, 2021)

I've never seen this type of parade before. Can't believe the pickup trucks.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2021)

Not my cup of tea. It’s a rich mans sport. There is a tape out there showing one of those bouncy cars popping off a hub cap and killing a bystander.


----------



## toffee (Apr 1, 2021)

omg big toys for BOYS come to mind -just a load of  crazyness - the word sport does not enter into it !


----------



## Irwin (Apr 1, 2021)

Some of them are pretty cool! It seems like more of a kinetics competition than a sport.


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2021)

Not a "sport" in my book.  Just big boys with their big toys showing off.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

More like a competition.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

not sure i'd wanna ride in a car with wheels as loose as that. >:-o


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2021)

Waste of fine automobiles.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 5, 2021)

Don't know why, but video reminds me of extremely confused dogs attempting to take a pee-all have urinary tract infections.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 6, 2021)

If this  is where auto sports is heading, then count me out. I've been a low level participant and life long auto racing fan and I hate to see the sport desecrated with this kind of crap.

Racing is racing and I see no connection,  except that the vehicles (I assume) have 4 wheels and an engine.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 27, 2021)

Over the years many (and I do many *many*) critics have said synchro is not a sport.    As a former athlete and coach,  I have attended many sporting events over the years.  The single toughest pre match workout I ever saw was in synchro. Contrary to what those critics say, yes it is a legit sport.


----------

